# Knee straps???



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me some knee straps please? I have looked on eBay but they all just seem to be those neoprene strap ones. It's to try when squatting heavy as my knees hurt when I go anything over 150kg. Thanks.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Can anyone recommend me some knee straps please? I have looked on eBay but they all just seem to be those neoprene strap ones. It's to try when squatting heavy as my knees hurt when I go anything over 150kg. Thanks.


Go on pullums... think it might be a brand called ATP they should also have some on ebay, roughly 25-30 quid

2 metre or 2.5 metre doesnt really matter

2 metre are IPF legal though


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i use these with good effect;

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/knee-wraps/titan-titanium-knee-wraps-ipf-legal-/prod_368.html


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks mate didn't know they were so expensive. Are they similar to the sort of straps that boxers rap round there hands? Sorry if I sound an idiot I have just never looked into straps before but have been recommended them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> i use these with good effect;
> 
> http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/knee-wraps/titan-titanium-knee-wraps-ipf-legal-/prod_368.html


Thanks very much clubber. Much appreciated.


----------

